# Overcoming Depersonalization Disorder: A Mindfulness and Acceptance Guide to Conquering Feelings of Numbness



## mindfulnessbl (Nov 4, 2013)

I read it, and it says has searching or trying to overcome you symptoms helped you in any way, it says searching for a way out of dp does more harm than good.

well I can really relate, I feel depressed now, and started to feel more and more depressed as time has gone on.

maybe they have a point, I am putting my self through all this and there right, it is causing me more more harm.

they talk about acceptance, and carrying on with life regardless.

I think this is the most sane approach, rather than digging, since digging into my past, and constantly searching I have develop a depressive disorder.

In fact constantly obsessing about dp has lead me to be worse off, I am worse than than when I started.

as soon as I started searching for what is wrong with me in 2008 it has lead me into a cycle of cycles which lead no were.

all the searching has effected my hpa axis, and cause me more anxiety, sleep issues, and more depressed.


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

There's so much I want to say about all of the points you just made. DP is a breakdown of perception, something which CAN be corrected.


----------

